# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Si të dizajnoj nje skemë per Fakultet te Sistemit Informativ

## Hakim

Kam nje temë ne menaxhment apo me saktesisht te themi me jepni ndonje shembull se si te bej dizajnimin e sistemit informativ per nje fakultet ne menyre skematografike dhe me fjale (sqarime)

Pres pergjigje te shpejtë

----------

